# A graphic representing the relationship of the Trinity to Man



## panta dokimazete (Jun 21, 2008)

I have seen the Trinity graphic several places - I took the graphic one step further and tried to symbolize God's relationship to Man. I think this can be used to illustrate where many heresies and cults originate when this relationship is misunderstood or distorted.

What do you think? Any refinements needed? Completely off-base? How so?


----------



## blhowes (Jun 21, 2008)

Looks pretty good to me. I wonder if the arrow between God and man should 2-way, what with the new age type thinking?


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jun 21, 2008)

You know - I was JUST thinking that!  - will refine and repost.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jun 21, 2008)

Done!


----------



## blhowes (Jun 21, 2008)

BTW, does the picture show up for you? It doesn't for me.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jun 21, 2008)

I think it also kinda graphically shows a God centered vs a Man centered worldview.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jun 21, 2008)

blhowes said:


> BTW, does the picture show up for you? It doesn't for me.



? The new pic?


----------



## blhowes (Jun 21, 2008)

panta dokimazete said:


> blhowes said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, does the picture show up for you? It doesn't for me.
> ...


The old one wasn't showing for me in your post. I closed my browser, came back later, now the new one's there. Maybe that's all it was.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jun 21, 2008)

yep - probably just a refresh deal


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Jun 21, 2008)

I prefer this or click here if you prefer Latin.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jun 21, 2008)

Dieter Schneider said:


> I prefer this or click here if you prefer Latin.



nice - I may take one of them and build a "fancy" version - what did you think of the Man portion?


----------



## py3ak (Jun 21, 2008)

I think it could be misleading to have the representation that the Son is man, because the Son was not always man and is not only man. And the graphic cannot represent that each of the persons possesses the whole of the divine essence. I suppose that such shortcoming are endemic to the attempt to pictorially represent something that even words can only dimly set forth.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Jun 21, 2008)

Here is something on Trinitarian Analogies
http://www.puritanboard.com/f50/trinity-time-16574/

Not sure if it will help you with your picture though.

CT


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jun 21, 2008)

py3ak said:


> I think it could be misleading to have the representation that the Son is man, because the Son was not always man and is not only man. And the graphic cannot represent that each of the persons possesses the whole of the divine essence. I suppose that such shortcoming are endemic to the attempt to pictorially represent something that even words can only dimly set forth.



I was thinking that it would help show how Christ is fully God and fully Man. It could also show how the heresies missed the mark.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jun 22, 2008)

How about substituting "Became Man" for "IS" on the line between "SON" and "Man"? 

What venue will this be used in? Teaching? Writing? Personal? Just wondering.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jun 24, 2008)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> How about substituting "Became Man" for "IS" on the line between "SON" and "Man"?



Do you think Christ is not Man, now?



> What venue will this be used in? Teaching? Writing? Personal? Just wondering.



Yes


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jun 24, 2008)

maybe "became and is" Man?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jun 24, 2008)

panta dokimazete said:


> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > How about substituting "Became Man" for "IS" on the line between "SON" and "Man"?
> ...



He most certainly is, yet He was not always. 



> The Son of God, the second Person in the Trinity, being very and eternal God, of one substance, and equal with the Father, *did, when the fullness of time was come, take upon him man's nature*, with all the essential properties and common infirmities thereof; yet without sin: being conceived by the power of the Holy Ghost, in the womb of the Virgin Mary, of her substance. So that two whole, perfect, and distinct natures, the Godhead and the manhood, were inseparably joined together in one person, without conversion, composition, or confusion. Which person is very God and very man, yet one Christ, the only Mediator between God and man.
> 
> --WCF VII, II(emphasis mine)


----------

